# BGE pizza



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You egg guys should give this a shot
I got a cheap pizza stone at Lowes. Thinner than the BGE version but comes with the big wooden spatchla all for $20
Secret ingredient here is the new Pappa Murphys in Pace. They inly sell fresh made to order and do not cook. I've tried the Mediterranean chicken and the angus steak and garlic. Both were thin crust and EXCELLENT. I cooked at 475 with the stone on the grate and the plate setter in place. 10 minutes on the supplied cardboard. Last 5 minutes directly on stone


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds great tnh! Now we just gotta get you a camera for some mouthwatering pics!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

halo1 said:


> Sounds great tnh! Now we just gotta get you a camera for some mouthwatering pics!



I seem to remember the pic on my opening belch. I'll try to do better


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the thin crust bacon pizza the other day from Papa Murphys....it was good but I don't like the thin crust....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I had the thin crust bacon pizza the other day from Papa Murphys....it was good but I don't like the thin crust....



I did a pepperoni "pan" from there the other night - said it was their most popular. 99% dough. Nobody here liked it.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

There's an art to making your own dough. I keep trying but have to keep myself in check to keep from gaining weight. Lost 50lbs since Feb. of last year and really don't want to gain it back but cooking on my smoker makes it so difficult! Pizza is so good cooked on a stone no matter how you prefer it! Glad you could afford the egg. Try not to blow up!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Smarty said:


> Try not to blow up!!!



This is a problem. I'm beginning to be shaped like that thing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> This is a problem. I'm beginning to be shaped like that thing!


Hey! The BGE is sexy shaped brother!!! Don't hate!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am now a believer. Left the islands and went to Pace this morning. Got a cheese and a Med Chicken. F'n fine pizza for the egg. Kids destroyed it. We need one down here.


----------

